# LL AK-47...grow questions!



## Nova (May 16, 2009)

So...i had a huge outdoor grow that went successful...Nirvana Gone Wild!

Im looking to bring the grow indoors and see what i like better, outdoor vs indoor....short plant height vs tall plant height.

I got some AK-47's....said plant height was short and they auto-flower which should be nice as well!

Im looking for any advice you guru's can give on this strain! I know WW's are nute sensitive, as all white strain are. Are AK-47's the same? 

What kind of light schedule do these AF AK-47's prefer? I have always gone from 24/7 to 12/12....but that was to induce sexing! Since these are AF, i am stuck between 16/8 or 20/4! 

Also, i do not have an HPS anymore, sold my 1000w HPS Agro but kept my little 175w MH. Will these plants grow okay under a MH or do you think it would be worthwhile to get a HPS lamp? 

My grow will only consist of two plants....trying to keep it small so i can pay attention to the plants closer.

Again, ive had several grows in my day, and have always been an "All natural" kind of guy. Using all natural nutes, bat guano sea-bird guano, kelp and such, as well as my lighting method TheSun itself. So im hoping to stay in that range using artificial things as little as possible. However if using an artificial nute or light gets better results in this grow, im open to it. Again this is only for 2 AK's....

Is pinching or topping preferred to do to this strain? Many of my grows, being outside, i topped and pinched to keep them bushy and from growing over my fence line. 

Thanks to everyone here on MP, you have all been so helpful in all my grows!

Nova


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 16, 2009)

If you are doing this to compare the two, did you grow an auto strain outside as well?  In my experience autos are not as impressive but that is just my opinion.  Comparing the quality of a plant grown outside versus an auto grown indoors under a 175 watt MH will not even be close, the outdoor will win hands down.

I would go with 20 on 4 off for the autos, since you are doing only two plants you will probably have enough light on them with a 175 watt lamp, but HPS would certainly get better results.

Pinching and topping is a useful tool with regular plants because doing this in the vegetative state allows the plant to recover and change it's growth shape before you start flowering it.  Auto's flower on their own, trimming them will only hurt them because you can not let the plant veg and recover, you will just be cutting away potential yield.  LST would be fine though.


----------



## Nova (May 16, 2009)

No, never have done an auto outside! Usually i just buy regular seed and let nature takes it's course! Im not so much comparing yield/high, but what kind of grow i prefer. Outside grows for me are virtually bugless, but require a lot of watering to keep up with, it gets hot here. Ive only done 2 indoor grows, which ended up getting moved outside for spacial needs. 

So, with the AK-47 i was hoping to keep them small, im gonna try some very thin lattice work and see what happens with one of them. Thanks for recommendation on the LST. I have never done LST as most of the time im pinching and topping and makin monsters out of them. 

This is my first AF and "short" plant grow. So any info on AF is always useful. I have scoured the boards looking for info, and find most just merely preference. 

Is a blooming nute preferred to right use since the veg state is so short? 

Nova


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 16, 2009)

I'm not sure about the nutes for autos, I have never grown them personally just seen some finished product a couple times.  
Is there something that prevents you from growing indoors AND outdoors?  Sounds like you have the ability to do both so why not do both?  This way if you don't get the hang of the indoor and decide it is not for you, you still have some nice outdoor coming.


----------



## viper (May 16, 2009)

so far can say by experience in veg stage  that ak-47 is fast growing medium to tall plant . easy to grow tis why i selected it ( first time hydro ) pic is ak-47 @ 5 weeks veg under 24 hr fluros


----------



## Nova (May 17, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about the nutes for autos, I have never grown them personally just seen some finished product a couple times.
> Is there something that prevents you from growing indoors AND outdoors? Sounds like you have the ability to do both so why not do both? This way if you don't get the hang of the indoor and decide it is not for you, you still have some nice outdoor coming.


 
I do have the ability to do both, however my time is a little limited these days. I cant possibly take care of two seperate grows, which is another reason why i am only planning on growing 2 plants. 

My nirvana grow was a farm, i spent on average, 2-3 hours everyday out with the plants. Watering alone occupied 30-45minutes. Then stack in clipping, monitoring trichromes, keeping them bug free!

Im not in the need of any smok-a-licious right now or for the next few months, im set. I do not smoke everyday, here and there, i just have a greenthumb and enjoy growing. Most of what i grow, a good 75%, is *given* to friends with various ailments who have cards but not the space/time/knowledge/motivation to grow themselves. Being a good friend, i dont want to see my friends get ripped off by dispensaries. So this is all a hobby for me, a little kick for helpin friends, but still mostly a hobby. 

So this is just a test...i have never completed a grow indoors, and find 2 plants to be much more managable and consume less time. Plus, i can rig up a small watering system using a garden timer and a 5-gal bucket, so i can take weekend trips without worrying about watering! 

_*viper:*_
You say the AK47 is a medium to tall plant? From all the descriptions i have read say its a short plant! Are you sure, i was looking for a decent short strain to grow....this strain, AK-47, seemed to fit the bill!

Nova


----------



## Waspfire (May 17, 2009)

he is probly talking bout the non auto ak-47 
also the size can range on the enviroment u have them in i have 3 auto ak-47 going right now and mine are right at 2 ft tall but i also have one that is 5 inches tall same age.I would do 18/6 or 20/4 for the light schedule since there lifespan is so short u wanna give them as much light as possible IMO And for nutes u wanna use same ones u would use on normal plants for flower
As far as pinching i wouldnt reccomend it again the auto lifespan is so short the time it took to recover would stunt it or slow growth down IMO


----------

